# Word of the Day: Puggled



## RubyK (Feb 1, 2021)

As well as meaning “slightly drunk,” _puggled_ can also mean “astounded” or “utterly confused.” In both cases, it’s perhaps derived via English military slang from _pagal_, a Hindustani word meaning “furious.”


Puggled information, when spoken by a Federal Official of the United States, can be labeled as mental abuse to its citizens.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

We're looking at getting two puggles (cross between a pug and a beagle).


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

He’s my designated driver as I’m a bit puggled...


----------



## win231 (Feb 1, 2021)

People shouldn't puggle on the first date.


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2021)

Puggled was exactly what I was when I'd visit my late sister......both of her pugs insisted on sleeping with me.  Me and a passle 'o pugs.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm a tad puggled by all the large, unknown words that have been appearing on this  site.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We're looking at getting two puggles (cross between a pug and a beagle).


Have you ever seen poodle/pug cross breed, known as Pug-a-Poo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Have you ever seen poodle/pug cross breed, known as Pug-a-Poo
> 
> View attachment 147568


OMG, as adorable as one could ever imagine!

Thank you for posting this, Horseless.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 3, 2021)

horseless carriage ~The pug-a-poo pups are cute as can be!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 3, 2021)

Hope this helps muddy the waters...






Tony


----------



## RubyK (Feb 3, 2021)

That video is great, Tony.


----------

